# Need help with making larger ics keyboard



## smellyfingers (Dec 19, 2011)

I would like to attempt to make a modded ics keyboard with larger keys for use on encounterics (or any ics rom).From what I understand it is a matter of decompiling the keyboard apk with apk tool, editing some size values, and compiling it back up. The problem is don't really know how to do any of those things. I tried apktool but I'm not sure if that even worked right, and even if it did, where are the values that control size? If someone could point me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it. It is for the good of us fat fingered folks running ics on the X.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

smellyfingers said:


> I would like to attempt to make a modded ics keyboard with larger keys for use on encounterics (or any ics rom).From what I understand it is a matter of decompiling the keyboard apk with apk tool, editing some size values, and compiling it back up. The problem is don't really know how to do any of those things. I tried apktool but I'm not sure if that even worked right, and even if it did, where are the values that control size? If someone could point me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it. It is for the good of us fat fingered folks running ics on the X.


Good ? Lemme dig into the apk and see if I find anything and I'll report back. Good luck

Edit: yea I'm nit really seeing anything that sticks out at me. U think there was an ics keyboard in the market that let you resize it. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I was checking this out also as I got fat fingers ! lol

The guy who did the larger keyboard for cm7 says:



dhaliwal925 said:


> After decompiling the APK using apktool, go into the Res folder > values > dimensions.XML you really only need to change the first line for size..same for landscape but that is located in value-land folder..recompile and then using 7zip move over just the resource file and replace the one in the original apk because the one you compile will not be signed..I have switched to a couple of different themes and the keyboard stays the same size..albeit none of them really changed the keyboard much except for color. You will however have to move over the apk once the new version is released


I started messing with it, im assuming instead of LatinIME its now LatinIMEGoogle.apk but I cant get it to decompile with APK tools :/


----------



## smellyfingers (Dec 19, 2011)

I was having the same problem. I think ics might be the issue.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

smellyfingers said:


> I was having the same problem. I think ics might be the issue.


Yeah I tryed alot can't figure it out. But for now what I did was download Ice Cream Sandwich Keyboard free from Johntanmi off the market. The keyboard is about almost an full key higher then the original one. There is also an paid version to change the height too. The free is enough for me to be able to type normally tho so I recommend checking that out. Its about 100% like the regular keyboard too.


----------

